# Jade, 18 weeks old now.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Little Jade is 18 weeks old tomorrow. Thought I'd share some updated pics.  She hasn't changed much, just getting more spoiled. :lol: She has been with us 4 weeks now, seems like I brought her home yesterday.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jade, you are a superstar! I love you.
Brody


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Jade, you are a superstar! I love you.
> Brody


Brody, you're my Hero! I love you too. :love7:
Jade

Brody & Jade Forever!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I want her sooo much! She is the cutest little doll ever! I think I see her giving a kiss in the last picture? Too precious.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

What a beauty! She's just as lovely as ever and such a loving little sweetheart.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww jade is aa cutie pie love the pics xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww shes a doll, so teeeny! Cute cute cute!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jade is absolutely precious. 

BTW she doesn't look spoiled @ all LOL!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

We love Jade!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tricia* said:


> I want her sooo much! She is the cutest little doll ever! I think I see her giving a kiss in the last picture? Too precious.


Thank you Tricia!  Yeah, she was giving kisses in that pic. She has just recently started doing that. It's so sweet! :love7:



huskyluv said:


> What a beauty! She's just as lovely as ever and such a loving little sweetheart.


Thank you Valerie!  We are enjoying her so much. 



mazza lovin my chi's said:


> awwww jade is aa cutie pie love the pics xx


Thank you Mandy! 



sullysmum said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!


Thank you! 



rocky scotland said:


> Awww shes a doll, so teeeny! Cute cute cute!


Thank you!  She's such a funny little girl. So full of energy! :lol:



lynx8456 said:


> Jade is absolutely precious.
> 
> BTW she doesn't look spoiled @ all LOL!!!


Thank you!  Nope, not spoiled at all. :wink:



pam6400 said:


> We love Jade!


Thank you Pam!


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

She has got to be the most precious thing I have seen in a long while! How much does she weigh now? Dani says hi!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BeckyLa said:


> She has got to be the most precious thing I have seen in a long while! How much does she weigh now? Dani says hi!


Thank you Becky!  Jade says hi to Dani too.  She is probably getting close to 1 lb. now. I weighed her not long ago and she was 15.2 ounces.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awww....look at your little princess...precious !!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Moni!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

awww shes soo pretty!!!!!xxx


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

aww she is so tiny and so cute!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

She's so adorable! I love her cute little face.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She is as cute as a button! Teresa I love the new siggy! They are all dressed up! So sweet..every one of them.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

she is really just one of the cutest little things i have evr seen.. soo tiny and precious.

love that first photo so much


----------



## feistypup6 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jade is a perfect little Chihuahua! I love her color too!


----------



## Han&Riley (Jul 11, 2009)

Jade is a gorgeous little pup! So teeny  aaww.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies so much for the sweet comments on baby Jade.  She's a teeny girl with lots of spunk. :lol: Sweet little baby girl.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Omg, she is oh so tiny!!!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

T, no lie, I want her!!! She is so cute I just can't stand it!!!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

she's so tiny compared to Lola she's so sweet.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!  We are loving every second of her. Man does she keep me busy. :lol:

Ann, thank you so much!  I feel so lucky to have her a part of our pack. I will share her with you, k. :wink:


----------

